# Somebody JUST tried to steal Pebbles!!!



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

My heart is still racing i am so SO angry!

Im trying to get Pebbles used to being in the car with just me driving so have been taking her on errands with me for few days. I had just popped out to get some milk. I park round the corner literally 2 second walk from the shop and get the milk and queue up. 

I kept getting this really nagging feeling so left the queue and milk and run round corner - only to find a man trying to pull down the car window (that i had left open a tiny tiny bit for fresh air) saying 'come here puppy puppy'!!!

I yell what the hell are you doing get away from my car at which he looks at me and says oh i was just looking - what kind of dog is she? How old? etc etc. I just shouted at him to go away!

Poor Pebbles was hiding under the seat till she saw me!

I feel horrible now im never ever going to leave her alone in the car again


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

OH my gosh! Unbelievable!! How scary! I'm so glad you and Pebbles are ok. What a sick person! I hope he didn't get your license plate number. That man needs to be in jail :foxes15:


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

That's my worry, too. I do leave Boop in the car sometimes, weather permitting, because I think she'd rather go with me than be left at home. Now I'll have to think twice about doing that.

Let's see - she can't be in the yard by herself because of hawks. Can't be in the car by herself because of thieves. Can't go a lot of places because of rules. Bah!

ETA - I'm glad your sixth sense was working and no one got Pebbles!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Awww im so sorry, what a horrible man! if it were me id beat him with a stick, although ive had a simmilar experience when this couple came up to me once telling me my dog was "theirs" and followed me around trying to snatch her frrom me. truly awful. some people....!!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i would file a police complaint dont tell him he was trying to get in to the dog, but instead tell them this shady character was hovering round your car and meesing with the window and give them a description.

he may have been a little mentally inbalanced and not meant any harm, but best to be safe than sorry...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohhh that's so scary!! Thank goodness you caught him!!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

The more i think about it the angrier and angrier im getting! I worried about him getting my license number too - but drove long way home and my neighbourhood is a dead-end so no passing trafic so hopefully that will be the end of it!

Awww thats awful about Minnie too - some people are crazy!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh my! What a scarey incident for you. I'm glad everything turned out okay and that Pebbles is safe. Kudos to you for trusting your mommy instincts to get to Pebbles in the nick of time.

There are terrible people out there who steal dogs. That's why I can't and won't leave Bella alone in the car even for a few minutes. It also means I can't bring Bella alone with me in the car to run errands if my husband is not in same car to stay with her.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so glad you caught him. I would've called the cops right then. My dogs all of them would have hid too.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

omg im glad everything turned out ok thats really scary


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

thats scary!! good thing she hid  i dont leave mine in the car ever alone for that reason, i would die if someone took them


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad Pebbles is ok. I used to take Lucy to work with me and would have some errands to do on the way home...so I would leave her in the car for a minute. Nothing ever happened but my husband kept telling me someone might take her and I knew he was right so I stopped.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I guess that is one good thing about toby not liking strangers he would raise holy heck if someone stood next to my car. There is no way they could put their hand near him he would bite it off!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so glad that everything turned out okay. I dont leave Yosh just for this reason. To many stories in my area of dog thefts especially out of cars. In fact a van was stolen with a certified therapy Great Dane in it and neither ever turned up:-( I also know of a min pin beings stolen from a car and the worst story I ever heard was an elderly lady went into a grocery store for just a matter of minutes to grab a few items and came back to find her window broken and both of her Maltese gone. She went on the news pleading for someone to return them because they were all she had. She was crying and it was just heart wrenching to watch:-(


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Pebbles will NOT be left alone in the car again! Its crazy how untrustworthy some people are! 

Just because we have small dogs there are loads of things we have to be weary of - i often see dogs tied up outside stores and think to myself i could never leave Pebbles there because she wouldn't be there when i get back - how unfair! 

So im am either resigned to leaving her at home or smuggling her into shops!

P.s - i spoke to my next door neighbour who is a policeman and explained what happened but he says they is not a lot of point filing a complaint as it wasn't outside my house (so im not in any future danger) and no damage had occured! Plus i cant give a very accurate description of the man


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Possibly it could be an idea to invest in a fundle? as Pebbles is still young, Zero goes in his all the time whenever we're out and he just lies down and goes to sleep when we're in shops etc so I take him everywhere  it also makes life easier if I'm out with him and need to pop in somewhere to buy something. I've found the great thing about fundles is no one realises its a dog bag so you get away with it


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Great idea Sarah they are so nice! Didn't realise that was what they were called! Thanks i will definitely look into it


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Lydz, you must have been terrified. I'm so glad that your e.s.p. was working that day and "saved" Pebbles!

The theft worry has been a big worry for me from the word go. It is my worry that someone will break into the house to get mine. Come September I will have three Chi's and I live in a detached house, next to a field. I am so worried that some nasty thief will break in to get my girls. We have very good security; house alarms, electronic entry, etc., but the truth is, if a thief has his sights set on something of value, you can consider yourself "done."

As for getting bits of shopping, I just take my girls in the shop in a doggy bag! I've never had a problem yet, if anything, the problem is getting the shop staff to back off from stroking the dogs, so that I can get on my way! lol. I suppose it depends on the shop though.

As for filing a complaint with the Police. I wouldn't even bother to consider it. The way policing is in this Country at the moment, you're lucky to get Police assistance if your getting attacked!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

lebecron said:


> Lydz, you must have been terrified. I'm so glad that your e.s.p. was working that day and "saved" Pebbles!
> 
> As for filing a complaint with the Police. I wouldn't even bother to consider it. The way policing is in this Country at the moment, you're lucky to get Police assistance if your getting attacked!!!


I couldn't agree more on all accounts!

Here's what I'd like to have for carrying the dogs.

http://www.slinglings.com/index.php?main_page=wearing_instructions&position=5

My sister had one for carrying her granddaughter when she was small, then she started using it to carry her chi babies.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I never leave my dogs in the car - I will leave someone in the car with them if I cant take them into a food shop or I will take them home then go back out.

I'm so glad that she didnt get stolen, sounds like the guy knew what he was doing and when he got caught he tried to crack on he was just " looking " and asked loads of silly questions! I would have got my phone and said theres a man trying to break into my car......the police would have come if you had explained you are a woman on your own etc etc

Sinead xx


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG Lydia - I have only just seen this thread. You must have been so scared? It's horrible enough encountering an awful person like that, never mind stopping them trying to break into your car and steal your dog. It would have been good if the police could have finger printed the window - they may have caught someone who steals dogs. I'm glad you and Pebbles are ok though - thank god for your "mummy" instinct!


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your scary incident Lydia.

I would NEVER leave my dog in a car - especially in this country with so much dog napping going off.

Sounds to me like you had a lucky escape - I'd go with the doggy bags in future


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG! How scary! I'm glad everything turned out okay! 

Lin - that's the same thing that I want for my dogs...the sling thing! Neither of mine will stand for being put in a bag! They'll both just try jumping out! 

I did used to have a small dog (Peke mix, we think) that when I was dating my ex, I would smuggle her in & out of his apt. in a gym bag! (it wasn't zipped all the way). He wasn't allowed to have dogs, but I hated leaving her at home when I'd go to visit! So I would just smuggle her in the bag & go to a nearby park for potty breaks! LOL


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

It was only the second time i have ever left her in the car and it was because i knew i would be 2 minutes. Never again though - i am going to invest in a sling style bag so she can come anywhere with me.

You can steal my car, you can steal my hangbag - i can replace those things but don't you dare think of stealing my dog! Shes my baby!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Best purchace I ever made (and yes they can be kinda pricey but worth it), Zero loves his Fundle and even Stitch will go in one and he hates bags

http://www.petsling.com/

Pet London sell them and I believe Chloe here stocks them aswell


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Sarah - can they double as a car seat?? There is a picture on their website of it attached to a seat!


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

oh my gosh how scary for you!! as everyone else has suggested a carrier is the way to go. I smuggle mine everywhere. Gypsy not so much cause she will occasionally let out a little yip (which can be embarasing lol) but Jayde will stay in one happily for ages.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*Lydz* said:


> Thanks Sarah - can they double as a car seat?? There is a picture on their website of it attached to a seat!


I'm not sure if thats a separate product lol I'll have to go check now.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Pebbles is more than happy to hide away in a bag. She's not particularly sociable, but Tiani is not so happy when we are out, cos she wants to meet people and say hello! So more often than not, she is in mine or my daughters arms. So far, we've never been asked to leave and in fact we were in New Look last week, when the Manager came over and I thought "Oh here we go, we're gonna get asked to leave." But the Manager just said "Oh what a gorgeous little dog. We don't usually allow dogs in here, but in her case I'll make an exception, she's just too cute to ask to leave." I then confessed that I also had Pebbles hidden in her doggy bag, to which she replied, "Oh well she's no trouble in there is she?" So New Look are dog friendly. I love New Look!!!

By the way I bought a new doggy bag yesterday in Pets At Home. They've got a new "Boutique" section in there. It's really nice and fairly priced at 
£25. Also got Tiani a new pink "spoiled rotten" t-shirt from there too. I'll try to post pics of both later.

I looked at the doggy slings, but I'm not sure if Pebbles would feel a little bundled up in one of those. She's about 4.5lbs, are they meant for her sort of size do you know?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

the small fundles are meant to be ok for upto 11lbs altho i personally wouldnt recommend putting a dog that big in one - Twig is fine in hers and shes 4.5lbs i dont use it much tho cuz generally she likes to walk- i like the new pets at home boutique stuff too they have some lovely new collars and harnesses


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah i have seen there new range got charlie and honey there new collors there charlie a black one with diamontes looks cool on him and a pink one with diamontes for honey had to cut hers to make it fit her better but she looks so cute in it i was thinking of getting the dog bag but my dogs are fine going into a a large bag that i carry that has anything from wipes to toys in there so i dont know what to do?


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Having used the bag today from Pets At Home Boutique range, I'm not so sure I like it. It looks really nice, but it doesn't have a pocket or anything to keep your own personal items in, like purse, cosmetics, etc, so it meant I had to tuck my bits under Pebbles' blanket in there, which meant disturbing Pebbles everytime I needed my purse. In my other doggy bag, there is a big zipper compartment for all the human stuff you need to carry and it is outside the bag: much better for Pebbles! Pebbles found the bag very comfortable though; it's a good sturdy shape and nicely padded, so as long as she liked it, I suppose I'm happy!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG! How scary!!! Good thing you listened to your instinc!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

*Lydz* said:


> You can steal my car, you can steal my hangbag - i can replace those things but don't you dare think of stealing my dog! Shes my baby!


I totally agree with you on this. I would be extremely angry and upset if someone tried stealing Bella, my baby. :foxes15:


----------



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry that happened to you. I've left Pablo and Nola in the car on seperate occasions but I always lock the door and leave the windows very slightly cracked. This summer has been super hot but what I did was lock the door but leave the key in the ignition so the AC could keep going. I was only gone maybe 5 minutes. But if you are going to do this, make sure you have a keyless entry that will open your car with the key in the ignition. Mine didn't, so I had to call my parents. Pablo was just fine in the car though. Hope this helps!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

c-k, that gave me a chuckle. Glad it worked out OK.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

I couldnt leave minnie anywhere by herself, id be too worried about her being taken


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Ive bought a fundle so Pebs can come in shops with me - no more leaving her alone! Its great i really recommend them - she can sit, stand or lay down comfortably and it has 3 pouches for my mobile, purse etc. 

I like that the lid is half mesh so i can close it fully in a shop and no-one would know i have a dog with me!

Thanks Sarah for telling me about them


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh Lydz, that sounds ideal!!! Do you mind me asking how expenive they are? Having one that you could close safely, is the only way I could keep Tiani in, as she always has her head poking out, looking for someone to come pet her! At least you can relax now, when you have to pop to the shops with Pebbles!


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Fundles are so fab. Which one did you choose Lydz?  Fran they are £60 at www.petlondon.net.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

They are quite expensive (i paid £60 but know you can get the plainer designs for £50 from e-pawz) but they are the best style carrier that i have seen. I have a juicy one also but its so bulky its like a box with handles!

I got the white with bright pink dots - its so cute and Pebbles seems quite happy in it 

http://www.caninewardrobe.co.uk/doc/21/Product.html?pid=142


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Sarah and Lydz for the info and links. I've had a good look and they seem worth the money. Just have to nag hubby for one now!!! lol


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is just unbelievable!! I hardly ever take my pups anywhere with me anymore because I'm so scared to leave them in the car alone. Even when I just had Lina I would ONLY leave her in the car alone if I could clearly see her from where ever I was. BD and I had her with us one day and he wanted to stop into this place and eat. Obviously we couldn't take her with us so I made him park as close to the windows as possible so that no matter where we were sitting I could see her. No one has ever tried to steal my dogs though. I'm pretty sure Boss would take off an arm if anyone got close to the car at this point lol. He's pretty much a mama's boy.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Could he have just been trying to say "hi'" ... ?
I mean seriouisly ....
I have a small chi, and I've been known to go up to car windows to say hello to other little dogs. Maybe he was just rtrying to be friendly, or was concerned that your dog was in the car alone in the heat .... also a concern of mine!
Please don't over react.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I dont think she was over reacting. Whether you have a chi or not if someones forcing a window down thats definitly a reason to be suspicious!
Maybe if it had been a woman just looking through the window it wouldnt have caused so much panic but i know if i returned to my car and a man was trying to force down a window and calling to my coco i would freak out! Even if he did not have any intention to steal pebbles then he should have more common sence than to invade someones personal property like that and think about how the person may react. 
And i know the weather is hot in california but in the uk the temperstures are extremely mild. As Lydz said in her post she onli popped to he corner shop for a few minutes to get some milk which is not unreasnable at all. 
You cannot judge Lydz actions when you where not in her situation.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

reedgrl1, I don't think you realise how expensive Chihuahuas are in the UK. To get a Chi like Lydz' Pebbles, you are looking at anything between £1500 to £2000! Over here, we have to watch our Chihuahuas very closely indeed. It is a big money maker at the moment, for nasty people, to steal pedigree dogs and then sell them on! 

Lydz, I don't think you over-reacted at all. I would have been just the same as you. In any case, trying to force somebody's window, is hardly the action of somebody just saying "Hi" to your dog! 

I have just made an enquiry about the Fundle and, all being well, I will be ordering it today!


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Whoa! Your very brave woman! I mean if my husband and I saw that happening we probably will call the police without the man noticing it but same time we keep on the look out. Until the police got there at least it will scare him. But if action is being take place (as in taking him or her out) We gotta do something.. 

I see dogs inside the car all the time. And I never thought of stealing someone pet. I never even thought somone would actually do that! My kids love dogs and when they see one in the car we just show them and tell them to wave but other than touching no! Cuz the owner is not there and who knows if the dog agressive.. 

Could the man just be trying to pet it?? Because it seems like the gap you left open was not big enough for the chi to fit right? 
Just a thought.. 

LULU


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm happy I've spread the FUNDLE love  it is definately the best bag, so well made and I havent found a chi yet who hates them. I guess unlike other bags as they're close to your body they settle better. Also it has the perks of not looking like a dog bag  so you can get in pretty much anywhere with it. Also they are well made so they wont wear out anytime soon and Zero's in his most weekends and we've had it for 1 1/2 years now.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

My Fundle has literally just arrived with the post. It looks great. I'd say it seems quite expensive for what it is, but if the dogs like it, it's worth it.

Well, I'll give it a try with Krystal this afternoon, when I go to pick my boy up from school. His Headteacher is a real "NO DOGS" person, even if you pick them up, so this could be an ideal way to sneak the girls in without anyone knowing! lol Think I'll try it out on Krystal this afternoon, as she is the smallest and quietest. I'll let you know how it goes. Fran.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm, I see that you have already answered my questions. I didn't read the last comments before I posted.. But your responds was a kind one  

Hmm, I guess I miss that about the man trying to force open the window. Well, that would obviously indicate a different motive.. Well, glad you caught that..


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Glad you got a Fundle Pebbles really loves hers! She gets so excited when i get it out as she knows we are going on a 'trip'! Bless. 

On the other point - i feel my reaction was justified. My car is my property so anybody trying to open the window (with Pebs inside or not) are in the wrong! The fact that Pebbles was inside made me react quickly and shout whereas usually i would have gone for help - but in this situation i felt i couldn't leave Pebbles alone in case he got inside. His motive was to take her i have NO doubt. Pebbles goes with me everywhere now, it really has made me less trusting which is a real shame


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Well, the Fundle worked great. I took Krystal round the school to meet my son and not a single person even noticed the Fundle. Probably just thought it was a shoulder bag. Krystal seemed fine in it too. I'm not sure my older girls will keep their heads inside the bag when we go into shops, etc., but at least they will be easy to carry. The Fundle was a great idea. Glad I got it! Thanks for the advice. Fran.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't ever leave dixie in car with me , if we go somewhere and she rides , I stay with her!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you are saying Dixies Mom, but sometimes you just have to nip in the corner shop for milk or bread or something like that. Food shops don't allow dogs, so it's really difficult. With the Fundle, you can "hide" the dog for a minute or two whilst you get your grocery. They are very good.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Animal theft is apparently getting bad in my area:-( I got emails from the Asheville Kennel club last night and this morning. Last night it was about 2 Dalmations being stolen from Blowing Rock, NC and this morning it was a Golden Retriever and a Golden Retriever puppy being taken from Fletcher, NC both of the incidents they were taken from their homes. Also there is a lady in the same area that says a man keeps coming around her house asking if she will sale one of her dogs. She caught him trying to break into her back gate so she but locks on her gaits and then somebody saw him open her front door and then run went confronted by dogs. She is asking someone to foster her dogs until they can catch this man because now she cannot let them out without supervision and she is afraid to leave them crated in the house when she is at work:-( They think that the man is confusing her Plotthound/lab mix with a Pittbull and she is worried he will try to steal her gentle boy and put him in a pit to fight:-(

I guess the reason for me ranting about all of this is because we have really never had a whole lot of issue with this here and now all of a sudden no pet is safe:-( It really is sad and scary:-(


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

It's a real worry of mine! I can't do any more security-wise, but when I'm out, I am worried that I'll come back to an "empty house." The big worry is the fact that Chis are so expensive here. It would be an ideal house, with three of them in it.

I would worry too, if I were your friend. There was a documentary on tv here a couple of weeks back about dog fighting. It was so upsetting. I cannot believe what these sicko's do to poor animals, all in the name of entertainment and gambling!!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fundle-pet-sl...ryZ20745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This fundles so cute!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

It's gorgeous! Are you going to bid for it???


----------

